# What is something socially acceptable to do as a man not as a woman?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Think of anything?

I will start

I would say going topless in public , I feel women would be a lot more criticized for doing that than men.


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

spitting, public urination-gross either way but far less acceptable in women


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A great topic!

Be a "hugger" in the workplace.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Swear in public.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There should be a converse at work here. What is socially acceptable to do as a woman that would be criticized if done by a man. I mean except for crossdressing, I'm not sure that is even possible.

OK to answer your question, society has been working for 30 + years to erase all of those lines. It's actually pretty politically incorrect to say that women can't do something that men can do. Breast feeding proponents are really struggling to wipe out that topless line. My mother was pretty restrictive about her boys going topless, swimming was her one exception. 

So farting, belching, fighting, drinking, cursing, it's all equal opportunity these days. Leec, I think you have found a question with no real answers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It's not socially acceptable for a woman to walk into the gentleman's toilet and use a urinal. Especially if she then chews the little yellow cakes in them.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It's not socially acceptable for a woman to walk into the gentleman's toilet and use a urinal. Especially if she then chews the little yellow cakes in them.


I've been at a concert and had women use the men's room but not a urinal. Sounds like it would be hard (and messy) for them to use.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rockon said:


> I've been at a concert and had women use the men's room but not a urinal. Sounds like it would be hard (and messy) for them to use.


Obviously they'd need help. Maybe standing on someone's shoulders?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

I was alone with my girls on a trip when they were 2 and 3. We had to stop for a bathroom break and I had taken them to a gas station. The oldest climbed on the pot first and the younger one announced that she could *NOT* hold it any more. Turning around I saw a urinal. The bottom had a v projection that I sat her on while she peed. When I got home and told their mom she was mortified but I considered it an interesting problem well solved. I think women with narrow waists and small butts could use the same technique. Trough urinals would be OK too as long as they could keep their balance over top of it. If the woman was too wide / deep to sit on it, but tall enough (probably 5 foot 8 inches or a little more) straddling the projection might work. They'd probably be SOL for the flat front ones though and they'd have to use the sink or something.

Not that I've given it much thought or anything.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Is fighting, farting, spitting, snot-rocketing, nose picking, or urinating socially acceptable? Asking for a friend. We are disgusting creatures.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Obviously they'd need help. Maybe standing on someone's shoulders?


Google “LePee”


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Google “LePee”


I had a feeling that this might be a thing.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

OnTheRocks said:


> Is fighting, farting, spitting, snot-rocketing, nose picking, or urinating socially acceptable? Asking for a friend. We are disgusting creatures.


Where I used to work there was a woman who use to regularly tilt and fart then with a big smile say "Excuse me" 

I never wanted to sit of stand near her for any reason.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

It's acceptable for men to be promiscuous, but women are judged for it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

leec said:


> Think of anything?
> 
> I will start
> 
> I would say going topless in public , I feel women would be a lot more criticized for doing that than men.



Yep, go topless.

A Utah woman and her husband were drinking in a hot garage. They both took off their shirts. She was apparently bra-less. His children walked into the garage and saw her. So now she's being charged as a sex offender. He is of course not being charged with any thing for being without a shirt.

"'Because Tilli Buchanan is a woman — and only because she is a woman — the state now seeks to condemn her as a child sex offender for engaging in the exact same non-sexual conduct as her lawfully faultless husband"


https://www.ksat.com/news/national/...ts-charge-after-kids-see-her-topless-at-home/

Then there is the costume that she wore to a Star Wars themed event.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...harged-lewdness-taking-stepchildren-home.html


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, go topless.
> 
> A Utah woman and her husband were drinking in a hot garage. They both took off their shirts. She was apparently bra-less. His children walked into the garage and saw her. So now she's being charged as a sex offender. He is of course not being charged with any thing for being without a shirt.
> 
> ...


Wow. In at least some states it is legal to take your kids to the nudist colony w/ you, and in at least one jurisdiction it is legal for anyone to go topless in public. 

But Utah gonna Utah.


----------

